# mustang gt500



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I saw my first GT500 on the interstate today. It was red with white racing stripes (maybe they all have racing stripes, I don't know). Anyways, I figured the dude would blow me off the road when I tried to pass him and he just let me roll right on by. It was a nice looking car, but not $50,000 nice. For that kind of money, I'd have a C6 which has 100 less hp but is a faster car (had a head to head comparo in Car and Driver and the Vette won in every catagory, imagine what a Z06 would've done to that Stang).


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

The 06 GTO only loses the quarter mile by 1/10 of a second. Explain that to me.:willy: I hate that hyped up mustang.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Iron-axled dinoride PoS. 

Again, nothing wrong with making money from the stupid.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

10-4


----------



## schufflerbot (Mar 21, 2007)

Groucho said:


> Iron-axled dinoride PoS.
> 
> Again, nothing wrong with making money from the stupid.


LOL

you crack me up, dude.


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Iron-axled dinoride PoS.
> 
> Again, nothing wrong with making money from the stupid.


:agree


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

*Mustang Cobra*

i just had a run with a 07 Cobra this past Tuesday.. Told him he had a supercharger so I want a 1/2 car head start, we ran on a road that is about 150 yards long and very smooth and straight, [ no traffic ] when all was said and done, I beat him by 2 lengths, I told him, you must have left the 500 HP at the dealer because it DAM SURE is not under the hood


----------



## G.T.O (Dec 28, 2005)

pickinfights said:


> The 06 GTO only loses the quarter mile by 1/10 of a second. Explain that to me.:willy: I hate that hyped up mustang.


I have two tests of the GT500 on file, MT got 12.7 @ 116 mph, C&D got 12.9 @ 112 mph. Clearly the GT500 seems to be under-performing for a 500 hp car.
I would love it if my Goat (stock) went 112+ mph in the quarter, though.
Fastest GTO time I have on file was done by MT. They got 13.3 @ 107.5 mph. 

What testing shows the GTO 1 tenth slower than the GT500?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

*Gt*

The Cobra is highly overated and over priced


----------



## GTO4now (Sep 12, 2006)

pickinfights said:


> The 06 GTO only loses the quarter mile by 1/10 of a second. Explain that to me.:willy: I hate that hyped up mustang.



You're dreaming. My brother-in-law has one and it would eat a stock GTO up. No question. I would say they are a mid 12 car stock with a good driver in good conditions. Some fatter rubber would help them hook better off the line though. Don't get me wrong, I don't particularly like them, but they are not slow.


----------



## angusGTO3 (May 2, 2006)

Hey actually pickinfights is just about right, now maybe not 100 percent but mostly. If you want to go to a place that will tell you you can hell its actually a video. When tested the shelby only truly put out 464 hp on the dyno! After a track run it was identical to the holden version of our car which is pretty much the same as a goat... well it really is the same thing so there. go to www.youtube.com type in Top Gear Shelby watch for yourself you will see its a 60000 waste of cash


----------



## Bandit (Feb 13, 2007)

angusGTO3 said:


> Hey actually pickinfights is just about right, now maybe not 100 percent but mostly. If you want to go to a place that will tell you you can hell its actually a video. When tested the shelby only truly put out 464 hp on the dyno! After a track run it was identical to the holden version of our car which is pretty much the same as a goat... well it really is the same thing so there. go to www.youtube.com type in Top Gear Shelby watch for yourself you will see its a 60000 waste of cash


That was 464 at the wheels. The advertised 500hp is at the crank.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

GTO4now said:


> You're dreaming. My brother-in-law has one and it would eat a stock GTO up. No question. I would say they are a mid 12 car stock with a good driver in good conditions. Some fatter rubber would help them hook better off the line though. Don't get me wrong, I don't particularly like them, but they are not slow.


For what they cost, they are slow. 

GTO-13.3 @ 107/ $25-30k
Shelby GT500 (your right) [email protected] 116/ $41,600

I think car and driver hires profesional drivers.
Oh yeh, and we need to throw some wider rubber in the back too.
If we are going to talk about modding, I can think of a lot to do to my GTO for $11,000.


----------



## sniper.x611 (Jan 30, 2007)

yep they said it, for 30k less you can have a GTO that looks better, has a nicer inside, and runs the exact same time.... plus 30k for mods. LOL.


----------



## forensicsteve (Jan 28, 2007)

The Shelby GT500 is grossly overweight (about 3900 lbs) and the weight distribution is front-heavy. It's about 350 lbs heavier than a stock GT (that is already porky)...so despite boasting 500 crank HP, it's not slow but certainly not nearly as fast as the striping, body kit, fancy name, and price tag would suggest. Now if it was around 3200-3300 lbs like the C6....then you would have something a lot more interesting.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

*Cobra*

They will not eat up a goat,,,They are over priced AND OVER RATED. The guy I raced last week told me his car only has 3000 miles on it so he was taking it easy, I told him bull ****,,, I heard h is car hit the rev limiter in 2nd and 3rd,,and besides, ford Claims 500 HP, by Dyno runs show RWHP to be over 100 HP less at the rear


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

The Shelby is a fat overweight pig. I've come up against 3 on the street and 3 at the track. So far it's 5-1 in favor of the C6. The one at the track that beat me had an intake and a dyno tune and it ran a 12.2 at 115 versus my 12.4 at 114. The guy told me he only paid $48,000 (yeah right) and beat my over $50,000 Chevy. I hated to burst his bubble and tell him I got my car for only $42,000. Then when I found out it was modded I just laughed. Let's see what 6k in mods does to a C6. 

There are guys out there saying they run 12.5 stock, but the best I've seen for a truely stock Shelby is 12.9 at 112. The same night I was running 12.5-12.6 at 113. The darn car is 600lbs too heavy. 

What Ford should have done was use a carbon fiber hood and trunk. Made the thing a 2 seater like Shelby's should be. Then focused on taking weight off, like thinner glass, less sound insulation and such like GM did with the C5 and 6 Z06's. They could have made the car a $50,000 car that had performance in the ball park of a Z06.

Watch out though, they do have mod potential and are easily modded into the low 11's.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> Watch out though, they do have mod potential and are easily modded into the low 11's.


:agree 

Tru dat! It won't take much $$ to boost those factory numbers, much less than for our cars.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

C6's make me happy.  .
Saw a C6 Z06 the other day on the interstate, he zipped up behind me, got in the lane to the right, zipped up to my side, gave me a smile and head nod (LS2 courtesy from an LS7 I suppose), then he gradually pulled away and hit the next off ramp. Wasn't cocky or showing off ripping the car sideways or anything like that. Was actually a pretty cool experience. It was red.......and I want one.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

*gt500*

Late last summer I went to English Town N,J,,one of the best racks around. there were 2 Cobra's there,, best time was a 13.1,, and this car had slicks


----------



## Bandit (Feb 13, 2007)

I wonder if there are a lot of these out there. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ford...wItemQQcategoryZ6236QQitemZ110108326489QQrdZ1

Either that, or the Shelby owners just can't drive these things well.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I am just glad that gm doesn't do to it's cars like ford does to thiers. We need a faster car, just throw on a supercharger and call it a day. That should be the ford motto.


----------



## cody6.0 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am still trying to figure out how one magazine test got a .90 skid pad out of a GT500. I drove a Coupe and Convertable and they handled no differently than my 2003 Mustang GT.

Otherwise this car is no different than the 03/04 Cobra everyone claims super low times but they always seem to come up short at the track in any conditions. 

If I had to drive a Ford again I would rather have a 2004 Cobra.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

cody6.0 said:


> I am still trying to figure out how one magazine test got a .90 skid pad out of a GT500. I drove a Coupe and Convertable and they handled no differently than my 2003 Mustang GT.
> 
> Otherwise this car is no different than the 03/04 Cobra everyone claims super low times but they always seem to come up short at the track in any conditions.
> 
> If I had to drive a Ford again I would rather have a 2004 Cobra.


I'll definately second you on this, Cody.


----------



## GibsonUSA (Jan 8, 2006)

Groucho said:


> Iron-axled dinoride PoS.
> 
> Again, nothing wrong with making money from the stupid.


GT500?

http://www.mustangforums.com/m_2970151/tm.htm

They're saying the 300hp GT is better than the GTO! :rofl:


----------



## goatfarmer (Jun 6, 2006)

GT500 is like our car from the factory...it needs tuning to wake up! The weight needs to be reduced as well. IT WILL NOT EAT A GTO. Not even a 2004 model. A stock 2004 model has a lot harder time with it but a stock 05-06 will hang and quite often beat it. Manual to Manual. Some autos have a harder time with them, but still can beat a New GT500. Its like the mustang GT in all the previous years having less horsepower but weighing less and then beating the heavier Camaro or GTO. Stock for Stock with the GT500 and GTO, it would come down to the driver. Give a GTO a tune and its the GTO ALLLLL day. Tune them both and your back to square one. But to mod the GT500 is just like 03-04 Cobras....a pulley change and exhaust and we have to spend alot of money to keep up! Just my .02.


----------



## Nice_Goat (Apr 2, 2007)

I have only seen one GT500 in my life and it was my girlfriends dads car. he let me take it out for a spin and it is by far the most powerful car i have ever driven(He had a GT-40(over whatever they call em now)and the closesst i got to driving it was sitting in the drivers seat) Dont get me wrong i am by no means a ford fan but this car hauled. he had it dynoed and was putting down over 800rwhp!! i know he has spent well over 100,000 on this car cause its supposed to be some special edition GTR version. I wish i had deep pockets!!!


----------



## bigdawg77 (Nov 5, 2006)

The thing about the Cobras 03/04 and the Shelby is the easy of bolt on mods to make HUGE power gains but for some reason that extra power doesnt make it that much faster.2 good friends of mine 1 had ported eaton,2.76 pully,O/R X and SLP loudmouths, and a JLT intake.Dyno numbers 496rwhp 512rwtq this is the crank rated 390hp 03 model.He spent right about 1200 on the mods.The other had a LS1 SS cam,longtubes,O/R Y,hooker catback,SLP lid and its a 3000 stall 4l60e its putting down 385rwhp and 401rwtq.Cobra's time 11.7 same track same day the SS 11.4.Ford's Supercharged cars are for people that want to dyno race and sound mean coming down the road with blower whine.a LS series car is for people who want to win.

Funny thing is the SS now has a turbo 400,Texas speed 402 and a 9in and runs 10.4s.The Cobra, he sold it got a truck and is building a big block 72 Nova lol.


----------



## bigdawg77 (Nov 5, 2006)

Or as I like to paraphrase Sam Jackson









LSX "When absolutely positively got to whip every MFer there accept no substitute."


----------

